# How Many two tone 1966 GTO's where produced?



## jdhatton (Oct 1, 2011)

Is there anyone, with information? On how many two tone painted 1966 GTO's where produced. Or know's where documention can be found


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

*Not nearly enough!*

My best guess would be to check with PHS.

PHS Historic Services

:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

PHS would have the information. Weather you can get it or not is the question, as every one of the 96,000+ manifests would have to be reviewed....a big job. Two tone '66 GTO's came in three flavors: convertible top option, vinyl top option, and painted top option. The vinyl tops were popular in '66 and later years, not so much prior to that. You can lood up the production figure on '66 convertibles, and that will tell you part of the equation. Painted top two tone '66 cars are not very common, IMO. I've seen a couple of them over the past 35 years, and I'm always looking for GTO's!! My bet would be less painted two tone '66's than vinyl top cars or convertibles.


----------



## jdhatton (Oct 1, 2011)

To: Geeteeohguy
I currenty came into a 66 GTO T-C on the Data Plate
The Vin checks out and the rest of data plate shows a a/c, bucket seats, console, delux seat belts, radio and rear speaker. I must say this color combo is nice.
Needs some wor. I hope my wife will agree with me. If not off to the market it go's.
I have another question. All the stamped numbers are where they should be. However the right side trunk gutter. The metal is rusted upto the number. I have located a quailty repair for it off a 66 Tempest.
Should I replace it ? and if I should. Could I cut out the stamp and weld it in?
I want this to remain as matching as possible.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

jdhatton said:


> To: Geeteeohguy
> I currenty came into a 66 GTO T-C on the Data Plate
> The Vin checks out and the rest of data plate shows a a/c, bucket seats, console, delux seat belts, radio and rear speaker. I must say this color combo is nice.
> Needs some wor. I hope my wife will agree with me. If not off to the market it go's.
> ...



The GTO that I owned in the Seventies was original Mariner Turquoise with an original white painted top. I purchased this goat from the original owner who told me that this paint color combination was popular in very hot areas (my car was sold out of El Paso, Texas and the white top absorbed less heat that a darker color would). So..........if your car was initially sold in a very hot area, the percentages of having a multi-color paint scheme might be higher.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

jd, you could cut the stamped out area and weld it in, yes. I wouldn't really worry about it, as you have a matching numbers car and you are performing a legitimate, real-world repair.


----------



## jdhatton (Oct 1, 2011)

I'd lke to thank you guys. For your help.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

Two-tone painted 66 GTOs are pretty rare. I've owned mine for 42 years and never seen another in person! And very few on the internet!

The option code on the window sticker for two-tone paint was RTT.

My car (Mission Beige on lower body) has a code 221 (Fawn) interior, but the dash pad and rear package shelf are a darker color to coordinate with the Martinique Bronze roof.

My car was ordered by the original owner, from who I purchased it in 1972. The wife loved the two-tone cars of the 50's and early 60's and took advantage of the RTT option to order a two-tone GTO.

She picked the V-T paint combination (Mission Beige / Martinique Bronze) because she didn't want her GTO to "look like a _Hot Rod_"!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Mission accomplished!


----------



## 66 TigerGold (Jul 7, 2014)

My 66 is a two car as well,Tiger Gold and black painted roof.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

66 TigerGold said:


> My 66 is a two car as well,Tiger Gold and black painted roof.


 Awesome and she looks to be highly optioned as well.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

66 TigerGold said:


> My 66 is a two car as well,Tiger Gold and black painted roof.


Wow! What a stunning '66! Well done sir. :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 TigerGold (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments. Actually,it doesnt have too many options. Console,4 speed,AM radio and two tone paint is the bulk of it. Jim


----------



## TIGERGOLD65 (Feb 25, 2009)

66 TigerGold said:


> My 66 is a two car as well,Tiger Gold and black painted roof.


@ 66 TigerGold; If you don't mind, may I ask the paint code on your cowl tag? My '65 is Tiger Gold with black vinyl, paint code is 2 - 2. I was told that, depending on where it was built, if it did not have the vinyl top, the paint code may have been stamped simply SPEC. Your car is definitely sharp! I don't believe I've seen another Tiger Gold car that was 2-tone with a painted top.


----------



## 66 TigerGold (Jul 7, 2014)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you, got busy with all the Christmas stuff. It only has a 2 on the data plate for the roof paint code. The car was built in Fremont second week of March. The window sticker shows option code STT Paint-Two Tone Special $113.94 Jim


----------



## Dave Hotz (Jan 12, 2021)

jdhatton said:


> Is there anyone, with information? On how many two tone painted 1966 GTO's where produced. Or know's where documention can be found


I I have


jdhatton said:


> Is there anyone, with information? On how many two tone painted 1966 GTO's where produced. Or know's where documention can be found


I have a 66 GTO 2 tone paint code A T starlight black top n Martinique bronze all I can find out is that they are rare for Sher


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

Rare usually means no one wanted one when they were new. Two tone cars had been all the rage from the mid 50's to early 60's. Then vinyl tops came into vogue.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Great discussion and some beautiful cars!

I have an Iris Mist 65 and was told that a Pontiac did not keep records on the number of cars / models painted specific colors. Would be nice if I was misinformed...


----------



## Dave Hotz (Jan 12, 2021)

Jerry H. said:


> Rare usually means no one wanted one when they were new. Two tone cars had been all the rage from the mid 50's to early 60's. Then vinyl tops came into vogue.


Thats probably why my 2 tone 66 GTO was painted all black back in the 70s thanks for the info


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Almost all official PMD production breakdown sheets/lists are by Model and/or Drivetrain. 
I have never seen a PMD listing on Paint Color Combos and/or Options. This would be a daunting task, to say the least. 
There are some with lots of extra time who have spent years compiling lists based on personal observations but these can only provide a general idea. 
I laugh when I see cars listed as 1 of XX with no real factory proof.
JM2C
Cheers!


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

GTOTIGR said:


> Great discussion and some beautiful cars!
> 
> I have an Iris Mist 65 and was told that a Pontiac did not keep records on the number of cars / models painted specific colors. Would be nice if I was misinformed...


Iris Mist.....MMMmmmMMM
If I paint my 66, I'm going Iris Mist.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

On my 67 Le mans the Paint code on the plate has "K - c" would that be tortoise and white? Why is it a little c ?


----------



## NOS Only (Nov 14, 2017)

I thought only MoPar people split hairs


----------

